# Best Trolling Musky Baits



## dbradley120

I spend most of my time trolling walleye's on Erie, but have started doing more musky fishing. I need to buy some baits to troll. I would sure appreciate hearing what your recommended "must have" baits are for any of the lakes listed.

Chautauqua
Lake St. Claire
West Branch State Park (Michael J Kirwan Reservoir)
Pymatuning

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Outasync

Tuff shad
Grandma
Swim whizz
Weighted bucktail
Depth raider


----------



## crittergitter

Baby Depth Raider
Boss Shad
Baker Shad
Llugen .22 Short


----------



## Karl Wolf

Check out some baits from Llungen lures


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Bakers 
Boss Shads
Legend Perchbaits
Wileys


----------



## island troller

Rapala Shallow diving Super Shad.
My go to Musky trolling lure.
Perch/Shad/Mullet and Walleye colors best for me.


----------



## dhf125

dbradley120 said:


> I spend most of my time trolling walleye's on Erie, but have started doing more musky fishing. I need to buy some baits to troll. I would sure appreciate hearing what your recommended "must have" baits are for any of the lakes listed.
> 
> Chautauqua
> Lake St. Claire
> West Branch State Park (Michael J Kirwan Reservoir)
> Pymatuning
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## dhf125

I caught a muskie at Alum a couple of days ago trolling a bandit 200. I have caught a couple musky trolling flicker shad.


----------



## Kenlow1

If Mr. Muskie wants it-he is gonna eat it!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Kenlow1 said:


> If Mr. Muskie wants it-he is gonna eat it!


Yups, saw a 40"+ caught at leesville on an Erie dearie.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

#11 flicker minnows do well on Alum. As do just about any cranks that’s put in front of them.


----------



## bbsoup

luredaddy said:


> 7 1/2" Hollofoam Grandma $20
> 10" Jake $25
> Early Bucher Depth Raider Black Sucker/Mullet $25
> 5" Wood Tuff Shad Olive Perch $35
> 5" Wood Tuff Shad Walleye? $35
> Early monster Shad Pink Med lip $30
> " " " Gold foil Deep Lip $30
> " " " Gold foil Deep lip $30
> " " " Pearl Blue Eye Med Lip $30 Glue may have dried out on Bagley packaging.
> 
> Shipping is $6, if you buy one or all. Located in Warren.


Right now in OGF Marketplace!


----------



## crittergitter

bbsoup said:


> Right now in OGF Marketplace!


That would be a great starter pack for someone!! All great lures for trolling!!


----------



## PJF

Back in the day, 1960's, when I was a young lad, with my dad teaching me the art of trolling. We flat wore them out using U-20 flatfish. Yellow with red & black spots, flour orange & black spots, frog color, etc. Also my dad loved using the glass eyed Pikie minnows...I remember one time at Clear Fork we met a guy who was testing out Believers, he had a bunch of them, my dad had never seen them before. He gave us a couple yellow jointed spotted ones for some info my dad gave him on a couple honey holes. Every year a couple days I use them in honor of my dad. Sometimes old school works......


----------



## Harry1959

It’s a little small, but I’ve caught a few on kvd 5’s. Also had good luck trolling micro dawgs.,,. Easiet to unhook in the net with the kvd.,.. not so much with the micro dawg. Sometimes they inhale them deep.


----------



## Harry1959

Most say to switch to bigger baits in the fall


----------



## K gonefishin

Bakers 
Boss shads 
Tuff shads 
Other shad style baits liken xtreme, llungen baits are good also.

Other popular ones are, Wiley, Leo’s, ziggies, jakes, grandmas, aluminum lips baits that walk are good too headlocks, halloways, rusco, trucker, etc I have tons of baits but can’t go wrong with shad style baits for Ohio and Chautauqua. 

I catch the most on 4.5 inch boss shads


----------



## Karl Wolf

I'll shamelessly admit to having wasted at least a grand on musky lures over the years and catch all my muskies on the same couple lures. Lol


----------



## MuskyFan

Karl Wolf said:


> I'll shamelessly admit to having wasted at least a grand on musky lures over the years and catch all my muskies on the same couple lures. Lol


I hear ya. Most of mine have come on large and medium bass crankbaits. Biggest one on CC was a 41" on a 5" slammer but have had 38's-40's on KVD 8.0's and Duckett's BD squarebills. Casting not trolling like the OP is asking but this fall I'll be trolling smaller lures instead of the larger baits I've run previously.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Damn musky lure fetish just hit me hard after getting on the topic!!!
I swear this is my last purchase ever...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> Damn musky lure fetish just hit me hard after getting on the topic!!!
> I swear this is my last purchase ever...
> View attachment 374585


I got some to sell to you!


----------



## Karl Wolf

I'm never buying another musky lure in my life


----------



## Earthworms

Me either


----------



## Snakecharmer

Liars.....


----------



## burnsj5

Earthworms said:


> Me either


You win for sure haha. I have plano boxes to the ceiling and I think you easily have me beat. Karl, where are you finding your boss shads? Looking for a few in specific colors. I went pretty deep down the hole maybe 4 years ago but have been pretty good about only picking up a couple replacements or 1-2 new ones a year I might want to try. Like most, even though I have too many I usually stick to my confidence baits depending on time of year. When I first started almost all I used were 6" jakes and caught lots of fish without the loads I've since acquired.


----------



## Karl Wolf

burnsj5 said:


> You win for sure haha. I have plano boxes to the ceiling and I think you easily have me beat. Karl, where are you finding your boss shads? Looking for a few in specific colors. I went pretty deep down the hole maybe 4 years ago but have been pretty good about only picking up a couple replacements or 1-2 new ones a year I might want to try. Like most, even though I have too many I usually stick to my confidence baits depending on time of year. When I first started almost all I used were 6" jakes and caught lots of fish without the loads I've since acquired.


Ordered them straight online from boss shad themselves.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> Liars.....


Well.... I have been thinking of getting a few custom 9' musky rods from Thorne brothers. 

I've got a few used musky rods and lures if your interested?


----------



## Karl Wolf

And maybe a few more topwaters.....


----------



## K gonefishin

Firetiger is a must for west branch


----------



## Karl Wolf

K gonefishin said:


> Firetiger is a must for west branch


I've really been into orange baits. Sometimes the musky like them also.

Sort of crazy I wasted so much cash on natural looking baits and they want tutti frutti colors.


----------



## Snakecharmer

K gonefishin said:


> Firetiger is a must for west branch


Just sold a new FT 7" Grandma for $20


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> And maybe a few more topwaters.....


I should have some topwaters to sell on OGF in a couple days. Need to sort through my boxes. Hawg Wobblers , Lelure Globe, Front Thumpers Rear Thumpers Creepers. Musky Jitterbugs


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> Damn musky lure fetish just hit me hard after getting on the topic!!!
> I swear this is my last purchase ever...
> View attachment 374585


Where did you buy the Cranes?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> Where did you buy the Cranes?


Those were boss shads


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> Those were boss shads


Thanks...Made in Chardon Ohio!


----------



## K gonefishin

Karl Wolf said:


> I've really been into orange baits. Sometimes the musky like them also.
> 
> Sort of crazy I wasted so much cash on natural looking baits and they want tutti frutti colors.


natural colors work great. Caught two Saturday one in natural walleye and olive perch. When water is dirty brighter helps


----------



## Karl Wolf

K gonefishin said:


> natural colors work great. Caught two Saturday one in natural walleye and olive perch. When water is dirty brighter helps


I'd love to believe that theory. I've spent most of my life using that theory. 

I've come to grips with the reality that musky want crazy looking colors. 
I throw natural and nothing,switch to some bahama mama color and BAM!


----------



## K gonefishin

I always stand by the theory that when a musky wants to eat they will eat whatever comes their way, that is 100% true.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Snakecharmer said:


> Where did you buy the Cranes?


Theres a little shop in Middlebourne WV that has tons of cranes, broken wheel down at Stonewall Jackson lake also has em


----------



## crittergitter

I prefer bright baits too no matter the water clarity! Though, I'm in a severe slump so don't pay no attention to what I have to say about lures, colors, depth, speed. I've been way off the last 4 times out!!


----------



## ironman172

Best one is in the fishes mouth at that particular time ..... I do like jointed long baits , hard to beat a hot n tot ,, but then im a saugeye troller so what do i know


----------



## island troller

I still say a super shad rap natural color trolled at 3.5 mph 50 back will catch as many big muskies as anyone else..


----------



## dbradley120

island troller said:


> I still say a super shad rap natural color trolled at 3.5 mph 50 back will catch as many big muskies as anyone else..


When you say "natural color" what are you talking about? Do you mean their "Original Pearl Shad"? Fish USA shows 20 different colors but none are "Natural".

Thanks! DammitDave


----------

